# MB&G motorhome warranty, anyone know it?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I have been offered, as part of a purchase deal, the opportunity to extend warranty to 2 or 3 years (on a 6 yr old van). The agent I am buying through (who so far will get a positive report when things have settled) will provide the basic (12 months, unlimited claims to max of £500 per claim). He has given me the option at my expense to extend it.

Offers are:-
12 months Silver £1000 per claim + £24.07
24 months Silver £500 per claim + £92.53
24 months Silver £1000 per claim + £154.22
36 months Silver £500 per claim + £166.55
36 months Silver £1000 per claim + £234.41

What would you do? I am inexperienced (first motor home) anyone experience of the company?

Thanks Dick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Seems like a reasonable deal to me BUT I would read the policy VERY carefully for the nasty things lurking.

Such as whether you must have it serviced annually at a main agents and whethere there are cluases that it must be done within so many days of the annual date or within so many miles etc. I have heard of horror stories where one chap had one of these ploicies on a car and they refused to pay out because he had it serviced a month EARLY !!!

Also check was is NOT covered, the list can be long and involve many parts that usually fail!

On a more positive note an alternator (which is usually a high output model on MH's) could easily set you back £250 

Like most things these days its "Buyer beware" If you want the peace of mind and dont mind the cost then go for it.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dick
I had a 36 months gold package with them and made a claim for a repair in France.

They paid 80% of the bill which was over 1100 euro.

In my book that was good value
Steve


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Glandwr.

I have had very good experiences with this company 3 years ago. Firstly,the power steering rack failed.One phone call to MB&G. I was asked where I would like to have it done,which was our local garage in Gretna.They then contacted the gararage.All I had to do was to sit and wait a few days until it was done.Brilliant !
Next was the kitchen tap which went in France--quick phone call to MB&G--kept receipt and was re-imbursed within 4 days of being back home.
The integral bike rack hinges failed. It was repaired by Peter Hambilton,who did a brilliant job. Again,just a quick phone call to MB&G,and everything was sorted. I would only hope they are still as good now as they were then. I couldn't fault them. 
The warranty was in with the price of the van,so I can't say how much it cost but as the van was 10 yrs old I wanted some form of assurance for that 1st year. Incidentally,it's needed nothing since, other than basic service items.
You can only speak as you find,but for me they were vey good.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We had an MB&G warranty (silver) for 12 months included when we bought our van from Tyne Valley Motorhomes - covered a couple of things towards the end of the warranty - it may have helped that TV's then aftersales manager was ex-MB&G and was familiar with the policies.
We did extend it for 24 months, but to be honest it's not really paid off - it includes a lot on the base vehicle side, although not "wear and tear" stuff, but on the hab side there's a lot of exclusions, particularly if your van goes over 6 years old (I think it's 6.)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dick, when Spinney were bringing Frankia vans in they were selling them without manufacturers warranty and instead they gave the Gold warranty from this company. I was not told that till after I had taken delivery of the new van, I was very unhappy. I was wrong the company are fine and have honoured claims without any problem. My three years will soon be up and I will renew. 

The only problem I would have with the deal you are being offered is the claim limit seems rather low. I don't know anything about how they deal with claims on the base vehicle as we still have Fiat warranty on that, Alan.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have my MH covered with MB&G. I have not needed to claim from them as yet but was chatting to the service manager at my local caravan place and he spoke very highly of them. In his words they are one of the few warranty companies that seem to honour claims without much fuss.
There are of course exclusions in the policy but you will get that with any company, but the level of cover does look pretty good to me. 
I think you can go direct to MB&G and buy a policy online so it may be worth looking at that say in 12 months time. I would definitely go with the £1000 per claim for the first year.


----------

